# Stake Out Stick vs. Cajun Anchor?



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

In Texas, the "Stake Out Stick" is probably more common than the "Cajun Anchor".

The Stake Out Stick is longer, lighter weight, thicker, and made of fiberglass.

The Cajun Anchor is shorter, heavier weight, thinner and made of stainless steel.

http://www.stakeoutstick.com/

http://www.cajunanchor.com/

I use the Cajun Anchor on my boats, but prefer the Stake Out Stick for my kayak.

Any other opinions out there?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

There is a third option. It's called the "Ox Eye Po-boy anchor". It consists of six foot long, 3/4 pvc pipe with a heavy duty 16 inch Phillips screwdriver wedged into one end and secured with marine-grade Liquid Nails. The other end is capped, with an eye bolt screwed-in to attach the anchor line. Cost: less than 20 bucks, starting from scratch.

Sorry, no video available. But ... works for me!


----------



## KidSenSation (Jun 26, 2006)

The stakeout stik is the only way to go. It flexes with the wind so it will hold in much stronger winds. I ve seen them hold in 35-40 mph winds


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It looks like you must not like the cajun anchor that much, since you registered for the free Stake-Out Stik give-away.:biggrin:

Do a search on Stake-Out Stik using the search feature at the top of the page.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Kenny, I read the other thread and got some good info.

I have two boats: a 19-ft Hewes and a 22-ft Baycat. Right now, I transfer the Cajun Anchor between boats, but will probably buy a Stake Out Stick rather than another Cajun Anchor.

I like the Cajun Anchor because it seems to be easier to pound through oysters, but I see how the Stake Out Stick flexing would be better in softer bottoms and deeper water.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I used a Cajun anchor for many years until I tried the Stake Out Stik. The Cajun Anchor has been retired for almost 3 years now. I got a stake out stik for Dad and his Cajun anchor is retired now as well. I actually find it easier to use the stik with shells because it is longer and you can jig it up and down to bust through the shells. Another thing is the new ones have a metal point, facilitating its use in shells. The only time I use my regular anchor now is when the water is over 10 feet deep.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I <3 my stake out stick. I sure wish I could leave my regular anchor out of the boat at times.. But like stated above in 10 feet of water you really need it. Its held my dargel in 30+ winds a number of times.. 

The other day my buddy thought it would be a good idea to drive away in the boat with the stick still in the ground because he was too lazy to pull the rope in and yank the stick out of the ground.. so he tried to pull it out with the motor.. well..

That didnt work.. The stick stayed in place and the cleat on the back of the boat ripped right off.. Yeah.. He is a Dumbarse..


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I used a Stake-out-stik all weekend in waste deep mud and shell without any issues. If I can buy from a local Texas company than that is always my first option....


----------



## jjeffers (Apr 6, 2006)

*Stiffy's Ramrod*

The Ramrod is also a option. It is similar to these other products, but as always with stiffy its construction is high end. A lot of the marinas in Corpus and tackle shops are now carrying this product. Comes with everything for under $100. It has two options for the T on the top, the Stainless is pretty cool.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

where can you get a stakeout stick? i have googled it multiple times with no luck.


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

*Where to buy?*

I bought mine at Cut-Rate(or Ftu whatever) about 2 years ago and I love this thing! Now We all know there not as cool as a power pole but my pockets aren't as deep as some of you on here!


----------



## Dig-In Anchors (Aug 14, 2010)

http://dig-in-anchors.com/dealers/texas/EricGrones.html

Check us out. Works like a cross between the power pole and a stake out stick.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

leadhead10 said:


> where can you get a stakeout stick? i have googled it multiple times with no luck.


We carry both the Stakeout Sticks and Stick-It Pins. Don't forget to ask for your 2cool discount!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Holy resurrected thread Batman!

The new stake out stiks are not as good as the old ones. The stainless tip falls out and the "foot" on the top, where you tie your rope is no where near as good as the shackles on the old ones. I love my old one and do not know what I will do if it ever dies. I don't think you can find the old style anymore .


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I have an old style & new style SOS. The newer style is cracked in 3 places and I had bought it at the Jan. boat show. My original SOS is awesome.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I have one of the originals as well. I bought it at the fishing show in the GRB a couple years ago. I don't think I've used my conventional anchor since. Granted I don't typically fish in very deep water. One nice thing we discovered with it is the ability to stop drifts and fish an area out longer, kind of like wading. My father in law can't handle a lot of wading, so what we do sometimes instead is drift for about twenty-thirty yards than deploy the stick and fish an area for a while. Rinse and repeat. The stick is quiet unlike a conventional anchor & chain and less likely to spook fish. I caught a nice snook in south bay the summer before last using this method.


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

*Marburgers*

Marburgers have both the stake it and the cajun anchors in stock in various sizes with all the fittings.

I just bought one and I think i am going to really like it.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

It is my understanding that Stake Out Stick is no longer in business. My SOS broke twice. I have repaired it but now use a Stick It Anchor Pin. So far the Stick It Pin is easier to use and more durable than the SOS.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I really like my original stake out stick. Didn't know they went out of business. I guess I better get it out of the back of my truck and put it up.
I fished a boat a while back that had a power pole installed. I was surprised to hear it creaking real loud on the way down and the whole time it held the boat it was making noise under the water. I don't think that is something I would want.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------

